# Skyfall - Der neue Trailer zum Bond-Spektakel



## PCGamesRedaktion (6. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyfall - Der neue Trailer zum Bond-Spektakel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyfall - Der neue Trailer zum Bond-Spektakel


----------



## TheClayAllison (6. August 2012)

Yeaaah Baaaaby! Die Rolle passt Daniel Craig genau wie der Anzug von Tom Ford den er trägt  Skyfall, ein Muss für alle Bond Fans!


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Skyfall, ein Muss für alle Bond Fans!


 
also wenn der wie der Zweite wird glaube ich eher das gegenteil, denn das ist dann kein Bond sondern ein 08/15  Actionfilm ohne Alleinstellungsmerkmal


----------



## Lukecheater (7. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn der wie der Zweite wird glaube ich eher das gegenteil, denn das ist dann kein Bond sondern ein 08/15  Actionfilm ohne Alleinstellungsmerkmal


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen -> Casino Royale ist einer meiner Lieblings-Bonds; Ein Quantum Trost ist einer der Schwächsten(nicht die Qualität sondern in Bezug auf das Bond-Thema)


----------



## TheClayAllison (7. August 2012)

Ich fand beide Filme genial. Der neue Bond ist sicher kein 08/15 Actionfilm. Allein die Actionszenen hab ich so noch in keinem Film gesehen z.B. die Hetzjagd über den Dächern Italiens, man spürt das Adrenalin und die Spannung der Verfolgung und am Ende sieht man Bond die Anstrengungen an. Hier lässt man den Zuschauer mitschwitzen. Bei einem 08/15 Film würde der Held ohne Blessuren und gestylten Haaren ala Pierce Brosnan die Bühne verlassen


----------



## Rabowke (7. August 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> [...] Bei einem 08/15 Film würde der Held ohne Blessuren und gestylten Haaren ala Pierce Brosnan die Bühne verlassen


Wobei ich die eine Szene mit Pierce Brosnan, als er sich *unter Wasser* die Krawatte zurecht rückt, sehr gut finde!


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Bei einem 08/15 Film würde der Held ohne Blessuren und gestylten Haaren ala Pierce Brosnan die Bühne verlassen


 
Also wenn man so einen 08/15 Film ansieht, sieht da eher das genaue Gegenteil von aus


----------



## golani79 (7. August 2012)

Fand beide Bond Teile mit Daniel Craig ziemlich gut - auch den 2. Wobei dieser vielen zu schnell geschnitten war, was mich jedoch nicht sonderlich gestört hat.

Bin schon auf Skyfall gespannt. Vom Trailer her schaut mich der Film auf alle Fälle schon mal gut an.


----------

